# Brink screwed this one up, part II



## Brink (Apr 29, 2017)

but it wasn't my fault


----------



## Brink (Apr 29, 2017)

I mentioned that a 37" seat height was way too tall. But that's what he wanted.


----------



## Brink (Apr 29, 2017)

Now to lower the seat height.,
But the distance from the seat to the foot ring can't change.


----------



## Brink (Apr 29, 2017)

Luckily, I used round tenons on the legs.


----------



## Brink (Apr 29, 2017)

First up, cut off the base assembly


----------



## Brink (Apr 29, 2017)

Then drilled a hole in the center of the remaining nub. 1/8" bigger than the tenon.

Drill until the bit just kisses the base.

Then drill out the old tenon.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## steve bellinger (Apr 29, 2017)

O man I hate when they do that to ya

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brink (Apr 29, 2017)

Next, mark and cut a, for now, square tenon.

Better be good with a backsaw, there's no good way to use a tablesaw or bandsaw.


----------



## steve bellinger (Apr 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Apr 29, 2017)

steve bellinger said:


> View attachment 127080



I have one. Wasn't thrilled with using it on an already assembled leg/apron/footring.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Apr 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Apr 29, 2017)

Brink said:


> I have one. Wasn't thrilled with using it on an already assembled leg/apron/footring.


 understand and agree.


----------



## Brink (Apr 29, 2017)

Pare away the corners

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Apr 29, 2017)

Then use a round tenon cutter.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink (Apr 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 29, 2017)

This one is at the customer expense right?


----------



## Brink (Apr 29, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> This one is at the customer expense right?



Yes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 29, 2017)

Brink said:


> Yes



That was going to be my question too. Glad to hear it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 30, 2017)

That is a very cool tenon cutter, I gotta find me one of those for the collection and for use.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 30, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> That is a very cool tenon cutter, I gotta find me one of those for the collection and for use.



I have two.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 30, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> I have two.....


Complete? Wanna sell one?


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 30, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Complete? Wanna sell one?



Let me make sure everything works on it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (May 9, 2017)

Fast forward....
This is #4 underway

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (May 10, 2017)

#4 is in the clamps.

Touch up finish tomorrow

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brink (May 13, 2017)

Planing the foot pads to stop rocking.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink (May 21, 2017)

Oh the irony...
One year ago, I started making some bar stools.
Last one is done, and today I deliver them back.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 21, 2017)

You should keep em for one more day...


----------



## Brink (May 21, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> You should keep em for one more day...



Sometimes I'm a bit slow getting to WB...
I keep running to the mailbox looking for a check.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 21, 2017)

Well, in that case, times up. Give em up...


----------



## Brink (May 21, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Well, in that case, times up. Give em up...



Exactly what I've been saying for 5 years and 5 months!


----------

